# Cardinals



## FynePrint (Jan 21, 2013)

Where can I get Cardinal Tetras in the gta for cheap? Anyone know?


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

Try Finatics he usually has buy 2 get one free.


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Saw a big batch of them at Discount Dragon Aquarium in Mississauga on Dundas Street
Sorry I didn't catch the price but the cards were marked "special"


----------



## cb1021 (Sep 21, 2009)

Finatics has them for $2 each. Excellent condition too.


----------



## FynePrint (Jan 21, 2013)

Ok thanks. I'll give dragon a call to see their prices before heading to Fanatics. Anyone else have any suggestions. $2 is pricey since i want to get like 25. Adds up.


----------



## Dee2010 (Mar 26, 2013)

Try Aqua pets saw them last week like 6 for $10 but not sure if there's anymore.


----------



## cb1021 (Sep 21, 2009)

Did you end up getting some? I would like to know if there's a cheaper price around too.


----------



## FynePrint (Jan 21, 2013)

Hey cb1021... Yeah I picked some up from Finatics over the weekend. They were the cheapest. Good quality.


----------

